# when is a handrail continuous?



## bgingras (Jan 6, 2010)

So here is the dilemma. I've built a staircase between 2 walls that don't run the full length of the stairs. The first 5 treads with no wall on the left or right, just the guard/hand rail starting at a newel  The handrail/guardrail terminates into the wall ends at step 5. After the wall there are an additional 6 treads. I've seen several interpretations to the continuous handrail requirement. The first states that I can attach a handrail to the wall at tread #5 and go up from there and that the fact that this handrail does not attach directly to the handrail/guardrail from tread 1-5 doesn't matter. The other one states that I must run a handrail from the newel at the base of the stairs all the way to the top basically running it inside the guardrail so as to form a 1 piece handrail with no break from step 1 - 11. I've yet to actually see a picture of a stair built like this. Anyway, which one is correct? both? I'm also an inspector, but was taught to allow the first one. The inspector in the town I'm building in right now likes to read the code letter for letter while inspecting.

View attachment 1290


View attachment 1290


/monthly_2010_05/DSC03509.jpg.0215296c7ce2d7c72038222edab26daa.jpg


----------



## incognito (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

My interpretation is that the handrail must be continuous the full length of the stairway. Top to bottom no breaks in the handrail. I have seen it interpreted otherwise in other jurisdictions.


----------



## conarb (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?Look at Photo 23, Page 9, stair part companies sell that transition piece. An old person like me has to be able to keep their hand on the rail and let slide down from top to bottom, or young guys like Uncle Bob when they've imbibed a little. 







/monthly_2010_05/stairrail.jpg.5521d42f1cf743ae29bada9ca8cedfc7.jpg


----------



## bgingras (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

thanks guys. Love the visual. It took me a couple days to find where this site was after I found the ICC destroyed the other one


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

Welcome home! And, I agree with the prior answers. Continuous means not interrupted. If there were a landing between steps 5 & 6 then you could have a break in the handrail.


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

I have to agree with the others. The handrail must be continuous unless there is a landing present.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

The only time it can be broken-up is when and if it hits a 36" x 36" landing, if one run then it must be continious.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

It looks great though!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

FWIW, I agree, continuous from a landing to a landing...........


----------



## bgingras (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

I'll post finished pics as well. The handrail will wrap around the wall as diagrammed above. But I'm also turning at a landing and have several more bends to make in the rail. Fun fun.


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

Remember, if there is a full sized 'landing', you can terminate and then restart the rail at the next riser.

And yes, it is a nice looking set of stairs. I like the filligree (sp?) work.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: when is a handrail continuous?

landing  42x42 with herring bone floor, but then 90 degree turn to the left. Railing will look much better as all one piece, although a bit of a challenge to construct.


----------

